# black female crowntails



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

hi so i was told that the majority of black female crowntails are sterile, is this true? im getting one along with 2 halfmoon females and im just curious


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a melano (black) male and while trying to look up his coloring I read that a lot of the melano females are sterile so it is hard to create melano babies so they have to bring in some other colors to true to broaden the gene pool to help create more melanos.

scroll down to the black/melano color:

http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, I've heard that as well. Normally I hear of people breeding a steel or royal blue female to a melano male.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Steel blue females carry melano genes, and steel blue females aren't sterile.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

So does that mean all Black Female Bettas? Like the Black Orchid?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

TheJadeBetta said:


> So does that mean all Black Female Bettas? Like the Black Orchid?




I think it said Melano X Black Lace tends to create fertile offspring in the link above that I saw, so I dunno if ALL black females are infertile, but probably the majority I am guessing. I dunno enough about betta genetics to know how to produce a black orchid so maybe?? I'm not sure


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

From what I've read (someone correct me if I'm wrong), its only melano females that are infertile.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ahhh, i don't know, but you are probably right.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh okay. I did more research and it is just the Black Melano Females that are infertile.


----------

